# new guy from ohio



## hardwoodhitman (Aug 30, 2007)

i grew up in springfield and went to greenon and tecumseh. nice to have another buckeye on board


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Eric. Have fun here.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## PoppaPump (Feb 15, 2010)

*Ohio*

Also new this week and also from Ohio!!! Southeast Ohio....yes I'm lucky too!!!


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi new guy!


----------



## madriver (Feb 19, 2010)

thanks for the warm welcome guys !! hey poppa i was down by you not long ago. have some property i hunt on greasy ridge, close to crown city . i think the actual town is scotts town. close ??


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## tapharris (Feb 20, 2010)

Welcome aboard, also from Ohio, Springboro, Warren County.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## HuntWhenever (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm here in Clinton Co. Also new to AT. Welcome.


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

welcome


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------

